# A jolly good Caravan Club Site



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

For a change - can I report a super Caravan Club Site?

My spy, Sidney Reilly, has just reported that Sheepcote Valley CC Site in Sussex has all the facilities and 3 or 4 pitches (up to 40ft) currently occupied with RV's. Telephone 01273 626546 Open all year

The Wardens John & Cath Wright and their assistants actively encourage RV's as well as everybody else (non-CC-members accepted on site).

I spoke to John Wright this morning to thank him for his efforts (on behalf of the Big Pitch Guide Members) and asked him why he should be taking 40ft RV's when the Club Large Outfits Page says they can only take 33ft RV's. His answer was quite simple - "If they can get on without doing any damage then they are as welcome as anybody else!"

A super site managed by a super Warden and his Staff - credit where it is due - and if you are down his way, why not call in on him and tell him so!

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well done Dick. I can confirm his statement, this site is close to me, I often have friends stay there.
cabby


----------



## 101125 (Sep 25, 2006)

Moandick said:


> For a change - can I report a super Caravan Club Site?
> 
> My spy, Sidney Reilly, has just reported that Sheepcote Valley CC Site in Sussex has all the facilities and 3 or 4 pitches (up to 40ft) currently occupied with RV's. Telephone 01273 626546 Open all year
> 
> ...


Totally agree 100%, just got back myself and they have 5 pitches 159-163 just for oversized vans  we pre-booked and had no problems whatsoever, the 5 pitches do stay reserved specifically for RV's even when the site was full.

same with Rowan Park, Bognor no problems, however the pitch for RV's the trees are two high for the SAT to work.

and also Wyatts Covert, Denham again pitch 30 which is one of the only two pitches large enough for my RV a pine tree obscured the SAT,

but never mind 12 wonderful days and not a cloud in the sky


----------



## 105568 (Jul 1, 2007)

*availability*

I know it is very late to book but does anyone know if there is a RV pitch available for the August bank holiday week at this site or any in sussex! 

Would love to take the family away but just cannot find anywhere!!

I am in trouble hole family planning week in the RV and nowhere to go.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Not being an RV owner I'm not sure about these issues. However this is our favourite CC site. We have been going their for many many years and would recommend to anyone. Great location reasonably close to shops and transport and great place to walk the dog.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Bigsi5,

There's always the rally at Stokes Bay


philip


----------



## 105568 (Jul 1, 2007)

Phillip

Thanks for the heads up on the rally but I looked at this and it says that it is full.

Also I am looking for somewhere for a week ideally.

Many Thanks

Simon


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Weekend sites*

Hi Simon

You might try:

Normanhurst Caravan Club Site - takes 35ft - 01424 773808

Northcommon Farm Caravaning Club - takes 40ft - 01243 602725

Sheepcote Valley Caravan Club Site - takes yp to 40ft - 01273 626546

Dick from the Big Pitch Guide


----------

